

ClearSlide Mail – A Sales-focused Email, Calendar, and Contacts App for iOS - mfkp
https://www.clearslide.com/csmail

======
rbinv
> "Know exactly when and where your email was opened, and see how long your
> content was viewed."

Since most email applications (including web apps) don't auto-load external
images, how exactly is this supposed to be achieved?

~~~
mfkp
Great question. The accuracy definitely isn't 100%, but it's still pretty
good. Gmail now loads images by default, as do most desktop (and mobile) email
clients. There are a few exceptions, but overall it's not as bad as it
appears.

~~~
rbinv
IIRC, Gmail actually serves cached versions of embedded images using their own
domains, which basically means that tracking pixels will get exactly one
impression/hit (probably even regardless of the email actually having been
opened or not).

~~~
alooPotato
not cached. just proxied.

------
mfkp
Direct link to app store: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clearslide-mail-
sales-inbox/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clearslide-mail-sales-
inbox/id909142984?mt=8&uo=4)

------
hackpm
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/09/24/clearslide-
ac...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/09/24/clearslide-acquires-
seedmail-builds-bridges-with-beijing/)

